# 2011 Australia season



## the_nev (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys,

Here's an edit my mate put together, we're not banging yet but still love to ride.
What does everyone think?

 2zero11 ripper year


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice edit bro you guys are looking pretty good out there.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i like this vid, looks like good times are the priority, as i would expect from the aussies as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## the_nev (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah, good times are always a priority.


----------

